# Scopehosts.com - 70% Off on Germany Linux VPS | Get VPS at only €2/mo.



## Scopehosts (Aug 29, 2016)

*GERMANY 100 Mbps LINUX VPS*

     =====================================
     Germany Offshore Linux VPS Hosting Services comes with 100Mbps Burstable true unmetered bandwidth. Germany 100Mbps VPSCheap germany VPS Hosting are mounted on Intel Xeon Quad Core Servers with RAID-10 Hard Drives giving best of the optimum performances. This service is suitable for all kind of E-business and websites which consume lot of bandwidth and is available for very much affordable prices. 
     Germany VPS Hosting is provided on OpenVZ VIRTUALIZATION Platform. Giving much scalability in performances.    ​

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*| Location : Germany (Frankfurt) | Platform : OpenVZ | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 37.58.58.140 | *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    ​

*~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~*​

*70% Onetime Discount* on Germany Linux VPS | 100 Mbps VPS | Code : *"DEOPENVZ70"*  
*~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~*​

*VPS Plan 1: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 1x2.0 Ghz   
RAM : 768 MB  
vSWAP : 512 MB  20 GB   
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 5.99/mo.  


*VPS Plan 2: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 1x3.20 Ghz  
RAM : 1024 MB 
vSWAP : 1024 MB 50 GB   
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 8.99/mo.  


*VPS Plan 3: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 2x2.0 Ghz   
RAM : 2048 MB 
vSWAP : 2048 MB 80 GB   
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 11.99/mo. 


*VPS Plan 4: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 2x3.20 Ghz  
RAM : 3072 MB 
vSWAP : 3072 MB 120 GB  
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 14.99/mo. 


*VPS Plan 5: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 3x2.0 Ghz   
RAM : 4096 MB 
vSWAP : 4096 MB 160 GB  
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 18.99/mo. 


*VPS Plan 6: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 3x3.20 Ghz  
RAM : 5120 MB 
vSWAP : 5120 MB 250 GB  
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 23.99/mo. 


*VPS Plan 7: *
=================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core
vCPU : 4x3.20 Ghz  
RAM : 6144 MB 
vSWAP : 6144 MB 320 GB  
Bandwidth : Unlimited * 
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  
Price : € 27.99/mo.


*****************************
*Order Now *
*****************************


*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
--------------------------------- 
- SOLUS VM CONTROL PANEL.    
- OPERATING SYSTEMS.
- MONEYBACK GUARANTEE. 
- 24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!
- NETWORK / HARDWARE.
        
*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.

Management Service - € 25 /mo.

Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year

WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.

WHMCS License (No Branding) - € 17.99 /mo.


*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.

DirectAdmin Panel - € 14 /mo.

Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.

Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.

Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.


Note :
* Unlimited Bandwidth : Maximum 20TB/mo.


VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY


Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

